# Vegas 11/25-27



## swsc16 (Oct 27, 2016)

Need Vegas for 2 nights 11/26 and 11/27
On the strip, for 2 people only.
Thanks!


----------



## avelox (Nov 2, 2016)

*Availability*



swsc16 said:


> Need Vegas for 2 nights 11/26 and 11/27
> On the strip, for 2 people only.
> Thanks!



Hi! There is availability in the Polo Towers Villa in a Studio- efficiency (2) for the weeks of 11-22, 11-23, 11-24, and 11-25, 11-26, and 11-27-16. Do you want to splurge on booking a 7 night stay and use it for only 2 nights? This is a Diamond Resorts Property. If you are sincere, and you are a TUG Member, then PM me TODAY (better), or, Tomorrow at the latest, and I will give you details about the Villa and its location. 

Good luck! :whoopie:


----------



## swsc16 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello, thanks for your offer.
I posted here in Rentals Wanted hoping to get $100/night for 2 nights only.


----------



## avelox (Nov 3, 2016)

*UR Very Welcome*



swsc16 said:


> Hello, thanks for your offer.
> I posted here in Rentals Wanted hoping to get $100/night for 2 nights only.



UR very welcome. Thanks for this follow up. If you are successful in landing 2 additional nights on the Strip, and for $100.00/nt, will you please post back and let me know how you did it? LOL! 
I'd very much like to learn how to accomplish that! Maybe you will find a single traveler with a spare bedroom and willing to "rent" the room out to a fellow Tugger?

Happy travels!


----------



## swsc16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks again to everyone who offered.  I just got confirmed for my waitlist in my worldmark.  So I got what I need.


----------

